# Emma has arrived! Let the cutting begin!



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

The big brown truck just dropped off my EMMA. Bullet-proof packing in a big plywood inner box with the usual Accucraft outside box.

First impression...this is BIG! I know it is supposed to be a small industrial type loco but it towers over all the other steamers.

Took out the scale rule and checked to see if this could possibly be kitbashed into Edaville #5, WW&F #10. Based on notes supplied to me by Wes Ewell it appears that the drivers are 4" too small (24"vs 28" ,I can live with that) but the driver center to center and front center to cylinder are pretty much on. Already removed the saddle tank (maybe I should steam it up first??) and started looking at a frame extension, new cab/tender, etc, etc. 

This will bash into a neat little plantation style forney. A little small for any of the Maine "big" forney locomotives.

I'm stoked. Let the cutting begin!

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! Be sure and take lots of pics as you proceed.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, are you bringing it to the ECLSTS this weekend? Dave Meashey will have his new toy to run, and I'll have my new RH Alco there, with added electric headlights that I just finished hooking up. We could have a new Critter Fest. 

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I will also have one on display at the table, and a couple available for purchase. It is bigger then I expected. They are almost sold out too.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine's here too! Also getting rebuilt as a Forney. I model at 1:16 scale which gives her 28" drivers and a 52" wheel base which doesn't quite match anything I know of in Maine. 
Should be fun, though. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

I have one on order too. Pics, please- I haven't quite decided what to do with mine just yet, although it will probably stay an 0-4-0, at least for the time. Plan on doing some sort of Mojave desert type mine haulage thing.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a photo of the Emma with her tank off. Just unscrew the water hatch and lift. 

Also for the chuffer enthusiasts the SCAC18 is a perfect fit for the Emma 

https://picasaweb.google.com/kovacjason/Trains#5857199231049451138


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Jason- is the tank "finished" in the sense water _could _be put in it, or simply a dummy?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

You can add water but it will drain onto the track.. You can easily add a C shape filler that conforms to the boiler and solder to the tank. Same token you can add a hand pump in the tank as there is sufficient space on the side flat area. We are investigating a coal conversion as the boiler 2x9" With a nice spot for a firebox. Would put it at the most entry level coal conversion as far as price goes RTR


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

"Also for the chuffer enthusiasts the SCAC18 is a perfect fit for the Emma"





Jason- I looked on your site, but didn't see a SCAC18....do you mean the #8?


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Ray - the SCAC10 or SCAC18 will be fine for the Emma. The SCAC8 will not as the Chuffer would be in the narrow part of the stack. 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are thinking of buying an Emma, the news is good. On Friday morning at ECLSTS, I bought one at Jason Kovac's Train Department booth. It turns out that Brittany also bought one about the same time. Both of us had a similar experience. The loco arrived in perfect condition. I set it up on blocks, oiled around, added fluids and torched it off. When up to pressure, it took minimal effort to clear the cylinders and get the wheels turning. When my turn on Mike Moore's track came up, I put Emma on and she ran smoothly in both directions and went 20 minutes before running low on water. Brittany told me she had the same results. Jason had recommended an after-market throttle valve needle he sells which has a tip with a narrower taper which permits finer control. I bought one and installed it. The next time I ran, it was easy to run the loco at a much more realistic, far-slower rate. It turns out that Brittany made the same decision and I watched her Emma manage the same very controlled pace. I'm a very happy camper and, if Brittany weighs in on this thread, I expect she'll say that she's pleased.

This loco offers lots of opportunity for kit bashing and detailing. I'm starting to collect the Spektrum receiver and servos to put in radio control. Then, I'll see how the spirit moves.


Llyn


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes exactly as Llyn said. I am incredibly pleased with the loco, I plan to remove the tank and add domes, maybe a tender of sorts... very pleased they were well packed in a wooden box, never saw that before. The new throttle valve from Jason had her running at a great prototypical speed! Even with a fairly light train! Very pleased. If you were hesitant about getting one, I would say no worries, its a great loco and has a nice sized boiler and can run a pretty long while on one boiler full, with gas and a goodall valve one could steam all afternoon







. Now to build some 7/8ths rolling stock!
Britt


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello, 

I am new to the mylarge scale website, but have followed the Live Steam Forum for several years. I have been in Gauge 1 Live Steam since 1986 (see "New in North Carolina" in new members forum). My "Emma" arrived a week ago today and it is an excellent runner and I am extremely pleased with the locomotive. I have built some freelance 7/8" cars to go with it (something to do while waiting). First run of the locomotive and the cars are on YouTube under MFS453 (Not sure how to put a link in here, have to read the site instructions a little closer at sometime). Got about 30 minute run time for the two times I have run it on track. I plan to leave the loco as is (will letter as Nantahala Slate Company No. 2), just really like its looks. 

I need to look into the aftermarket throttle valve. 

Regards to all, 
Malcolm


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Cadd on 23 Mar 2013 09:39 PM 


"Also for the chuffer enthusiasts the SCAC18 is a perfect fit for the Emma"





Jason- I looked on your site, but didn't see a SCAC18....do you mean the #8? 


There is a page 2 on the Accucraft chuffer list. Lower right hand corner of the screen button says >> Page 2


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, Found the chuffer on your site; where is the throttle valve? Thanks


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

Ran my Emma today for the first time, and am very pleased; the Emma runs like a champ.

My first conclusion is that I need cars; without them it was hard to get the Emma to run slowly. With little time on the engine I found both the gas valve and the throttle very sensitive and the engine had a tendency to run away unless I kept the pressure down to 20#. The chuff was nice, but a chuffer should make it better. Over the next while, I'm planning on making some ore cars along the lines of the Gilpin one cord cars to go with the Emma.

Garrett


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garry Paine on 27 Mar 2013 10:29 PM 
Jason, Found the chuffer on your site; where is the throttle valve? Thanks 

I have to add them to the site still. I'll post them up today just without images.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, 

Thanks for putting the new items up on the web site. Do the replacement throttle and gas valves fit all Accucraft engines? I'd be looking to upgrade the valves on my AC "Countess".


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the Countess would use the short in cab gas valve and the steam valve is universal with most of the newer locomotives.


----------

